# Hueston to airport



## soy (4 Aug 2011)

How long would it take for a taxi trip from Hueston station to Dublin airport at 6.30pm mid week

I normally only take this trip in the morning or late at night when it takes about 30mins. Whats it like in rush hour traffic ?


----------



## Sansan (5 Aug 2011)

The quickest way would be straight down the quays and out the port tunnel, now to be honest from experience, the taxi will take it's time this drives up the meter price plus at peak time as 6.30pm is you will have to pay the extra €10 toll for the tunnel, and will take about 40-50 mins, if I was u, Dublin bus have changed the 747/748 express route, it's €6 per adult €3 per under 16 under 3 are free, and it takes about the same time as a taxi, and leaves Huston every 15mins,


----------



## suzie (5 Aug 2011)

are you coming into heuston by train? Probably not for you but the dublin coach bus that heads out the N7/M7 route is fab for the airport....

S.


----------



## soy (7 Aug 2011)

suzie said:


> are you coming into heuston by train? Probably not for you but the dublin coach bus that heads out the N7/M7 route is fab for the airport....
> 
> S.



am arriving by train


----------



## soy (7 Aug 2011)

Sansan said:


> The quickest way would be straight down the quays and out the port tunnel, now to be honest from experience, the taxi will take it's time this drives up the meter price plus at peak time as 6.30pm is you will have to pay the extra €10 toll for the tunnel, and will take about 40-50 mins, if I was u, Dublin bus have changed the 747/748 express route, it's €6 per adult €3 per under 16 under 3 are free, and it takes about the same time as a taxi, and leaves Huston every 15mins,



will investigate the bus option also - thanks


----------



## Gekko (7 Aug 2011)

Would have thought a taxi down the bus lane of the quays, left after the Four Courts and out the bus lanes of Dorset Street/the old airport road would be the way to go.


----------

